# Vampire-themed Club



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This place looks gorgeous. from the date on the article, the building has been torn down since then. I wonder where the fixtures ended up? I would kill to have a couple.

http://travel.cnn.com/shanghai/drink/inside-shanghais-new-vampire-themed-club-065779


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those bat lights are Boss!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: ^Those are the coolest lights I ever seen. (and Lord knows I love a secret tunnel)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know, I love the doors, the windows, the chairs. I would love to see some more pictures of the place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that light fixture!


----------

